# What are fighting irons?



## tellner (May 26, 2007)

I've seen the term a few places in naval history and in books like Tai Pan. Eventually it came to mean knives in general, but I know it meant something particular and not a knife back in the day. Web searches and even really good books like "Boarders Away!" don't offer any help.

Does anyone know what they are or have a picture?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tenth1 (May 26, 2007)

not sure but i think fighting irons are a kind of weighted chain weapon used in conjunction with a knife or sword


----------

